
The Feynman Lectures on Physics, Volume III - jonbaer
http://feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/III_toc.html
======
aray
One of the best presents I ever got was the Feynman Lectures on Physics.

To this day I still pull them off the shelf and look up things to refresh
myself, or read through whole chapters again.

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/0465023827/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/0465023827/)

------
spicyj
Lots of discussion from 9 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6791153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6791153)

~~~
jonbaer
Thanks, sorry, does HN not handle (www) for dupes?

~~~
spicyj
It doesn't, but judging by the number of upvotes this submission has, lots of
people missed it last time so perhaps it's useful to post again anyway.

------
ekm2
Sorry for sounding greedy.But when do you plan to digitize Volume II?

~~~
codelieb
I am working on the conversion of Volume II from LaTeX to HTML. There are 8
chapters left to go. When they are done, and after I have spent some time
testing and debugging Volume II, I will post it. There is no schedule or
deadline, and it's hard to predict exactly when I will be done because of
other (often unpredictable) demands on my time.

